# Do you miss the old personalities?



## Tessie (Nov 21, 2017)

For those who ever played the original Animal Crossing on the GC what was your opinion on the older, more snappy personalities?

I personally loved them, even at 10 years old they made me laugh when they would insult and yell at me, and it made them more unique.
I loved that crankies are actually angry all the time, and snooties are actually uptight and snobby. 

ACNL is the best & I think its very well done and better than the original but each personality is just TOO nice and takes away the true definition of their personality. Like Wolfgang is probably the sweetest one in my village at the moment lol

Here are some great examples: 



Spoiler










apparently they get mad when you talk to them late at night










best one







What do you guys think?!


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 21, 2017)

Love the old personalities. Resetti was much funnier too. Bring back the meanies!


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah, I miss the villager’s sassiness from the GC version, too  The animals are all way too friendly in recent titles, it‘s almost irritating.


----------



## Weiland (Nov 22, 2017)

I've noticed that most of them are fairly nice to me in the GCN version, but that's because I'm doing favours for them a lot and I talk to them constantly. Grizzly can be a bit of an arse at times, but otherwise he's lovely.
Also, Jane is the biggest ***** in town. Cannot stand her. Pudge and her are two peas in a pod, and I don't know why. Pudge is the sweetest and cutest villager in my town, so... idk.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 22, 2017)

I've never played the older games, but those personalities would be hilarious!


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 23, 2017)

I loved the older personalities as well, especially since I would go out of my way to befriend my favourite snooties and crankies because of this and they WILL warm up to you and I think that's lovely. You could really tell the difference between your favourite snooty who would really like you and that one rude one you don't like so you never helped them with anything. This was extra fun in my opinion because you don't like them and they don't like you either. xD

In New Leaf everyone likes you. :/


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 23, 2017)

not really, they could be so mean ):


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 23, 2017)

yes! a lot! the newer games (esp new leaf) really watered down the dialogue and made everyone excessively polite to the point where it felt saccharine and kinda just... bleh. in the gamecube game (and wild world kinda) i felt like villagers had a bit more depth and werent ready to spitshine your shoes the moment you met them, which made befriending them actually rewarding.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 23, 2017)

I really miss the old dialogue and personalities. Some of it was hilarious. 

New Leaf with Wild World personalities and dialogue would be perfect.


----------



## Meliara (Nov 23, 2017)

I truly could not stand the snooties in the older games.  I appreciated the toned down attitude in New Leaf.  Still, it is really, really hard for me to like any snooties. I think I have a hard time forgiving their old behavior. Lol.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 24, 2017)

I do prefer the old personalities for Snooty and Cranky villagers. We probably won't be getting that back in the future, but it would be nice if they could tone it up a bit so it's a bit closer to the old way. As is stands in New Leaf, they're a bit too mellow, but I'd like to see them find a good balance in future games.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 3, 2017)

I agree, I really loved the old personalities on GC and WW.  They were much more "feisty" but even the crankies could be sweet, but I liked their moodiness and really miss it.


----------



## exos (Dec 3, 2017)

I haven't played the older games, but those screenshots look hilarious. I'd be completely okay with meaner villagers.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2017)

Animal Crossing 1 was Savage lol


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 5, 2017)

If I'm honest I couldn't stand snooties in the original game, but it definitely makes it more realistic and gives it more life than New Leaf. I think my favourite personalities was Wild World, though there's not much difference.

Honestly, I'd rather Nintendo make the game a higher age rating and give them these personalities back, I definitely miss the variety.


----------



## jae. (Dec 5, 2017)

Those screenshots are great! I kinda miss those personalities as well. One minute they're saying something nice, and the next they're declaring you an ugly pauper with poor taste in fashion rofl. It's harder to tell in New Leaf because the characters don't seem to ask for stuff as often as they did (or at least they don't for me), but another thing I miss from the GCN was the Snooties and Crankies were positively _loaded_ and would give you a bunch of money for the most random junk. Blaire will say what she did in the screenshot, then notice you have a sea bass or crucian carp in your pocket and offer to pay you like 5000 bells for it.

I don't think the game needs a higher age rating to bring back these personalities in some capacity (unless the game was bumped down from E and I just never noticed?) Lots of people played the GCN version as kids and were just fine.


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm gonna be honest, I miss the old personalities so much. The cranks and the snoots were my favorite because they are literally me, and I loved being able to relate in such a creative way lmaooo I feel like they softened them a bit to make it more "family-friendly" or whatever, but honestly, it was a blast before.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes!! Ugh I miss when they use to get very mad whenever you?d hit them with a net countless times. I feel like they are more toned down now in NL. Before I had my villagers be super ?harsh? now it?s more of a ?please stop? and honestly I liked the harshness XD though one time in WW I remember a wolf villager went off on me when I was younger that he left me in tears.. I forgot what he had told me but I remember being sad about it. So when he moved away I was honestly super happy XD


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2017)

I do. Very much so.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Dec 7, 2017)

yes i do miss them, new leaf personalities are so boring >.<


----------



## cornimer (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah the old personalities made the game much more interesting. The WW personalities were the perfect balance of funny and entertaining without being too mean, but I'd take the crazy GC personalities over the bland NL ones.


----------



## mr_mooster (Dec 8, 2017)

I love how cold and rude the villagers are in the beginning of Wild World. Even Ruby, who's peppy was annoyed when I talked to her. The Cranky villagers are a lot better in WW than NL.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2017)

I remember a conversation in WW between Daisy and Punchy. 

Daisy: "Don't drink the river water, Punchy. 
You don't know where it's been!" 

Punchy: "Yes I do!. 
In the river!" 

LoL

And Eloise, to me, after I was stung by bees. 

"And dufus of the year award goes to... 
Your FACE!" 

Ahh, I miss the old dialogue. ^_^


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 12, 2018)

I loove the personalities in the older games and it kind of upsets me that because a few kids were crybabies and literally ruined the game for everyone who ENJOYS the attitude. I grew up watching Chucky movies and Beavis and Butthhead, so it never bothered me one bit.
And our society is so PC now, that I seriously doubt if we will ever get to experience that again.. Boo


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes i miss those they were so funny


----------



## RoRoShell (Jan 20, 2018)

honestly I really enjoy how much more polite and idk, normal everyone is? then again I started gamecube as a little child so I'd genuinely get upset when villagers would get pissed/ resetti would yell at me ;( also people getting pissed when you wouldn't do one stupid thing for them lmao


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

I remember in WW, listening to a conversation between Tipper, and Angus. 

It was something like: 
Angus: "I'm sorry for saying your makeup looked clownish" 

Tipper: "Oh? Then I'M sorry for saying you look like a smelly old boot!"  

And then it was ON!


----------



## KattWithAKink (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes I do. but we all know why they were changed. Same reason why resetti was made an option: crying kids and protective parents.


----------



## Heemi (Jan 21, 2018)

I'd not really care if they went back to WW levels of difference, but I like the current situation because if I was a mom, I wouldn't want my kids getting upset and/or crying over something their villager said to them.

I think the idea behind it was to make it more obvious that everyone in animal crossing is a good person and a sweetheart at their core, without layering behind too much...onion? I forgot where I was going with that metaphor. Oh well.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Jan 31, 2018)

I dunno if I'd like them to return to their "mean" old selves as much as I'd like them to have more personality and just WAY more dialogue!
The snooties though, I'd like them to be just a _tad_ cattier, or at least pretentious or something.


----------



## GeorgiPig (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes it made things much more funnier. I remember on ACCF when I was 6 I didn't understand the personalities so I hated Violet the snooty gorilla as I thought she was being mean to me.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 6, 2018)

wish they werent nice to you from the beginning, it feels like you didnt earn it


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2018)

cammy said:


> wish they werent nice to you from the beginning, it feels like you didnt earn it



Exactly! 

The crankies have lost their mojo. :-/


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2018)

I think they have become a bit too friendly. Now, the only time they really get mad at you is when you physically attack them with a net.


----------



## Bueller (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm honestly not very fond of the "toned down" personalities in New Leaf. They all seem very generic and way too easy to befriend. They really don't care about whatever you do in New Leaf either. In the Gamecube game you could ask to do an errand, and when they specify what it is, if you reject them, they'd get angry and pout for a while. Now they're like, "eh, ok." and forget it instantly. Everything in New Leaf feels focused on and catered specifically to you, whereas the older games felt more focused on interactions.


----------



## Deca (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes a LOT, but I highly doubt theyre ever gonna bring them back since AC has been severely dumbed down and reduced to nothing more but a kids game


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

Deca said:


> Yes a LOT, but I highly doubt theyre ever gonna bring them back since AC has been severely dumbed down and reduced to nothing more but a kids game



Yet they have the crankies yell "HAPPY STINKIN' BIRTHDAY" at your party, as my old Angus did.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 13, 2018)

Nothing against New Leaf, but I hate it of what happened to the villager and their 
personalities in that game. Sometimes, it feels like you only have to talk once with 
a villager and you already be "best friends forever" with that villager. I remember how 
hard it was to become friends with a villager back in Wild World, as it was like a 
challenge to make a villager likes you. 

I also remember of how mean a villager can be to you, like a cranky for example. 
The crankies in NL are now way too friendly and kind to you, too often out of 
character. Sure, they still have some typical cranky dialogs, but they are nothing 
compare to the ones from the older AC games. 

Overall, the behavior of the villagers in the older AC games were much better. They
cared more about what you have done that they do in NL, as it feels like you can do
what you want and they don't care. I don't understand why they have to change so
much the villagers and I hope that in the next main AC, the villagers will be acting
more like they personalities ("back to the roots" would be nice) and doesn't become 
so fast friends with you.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 20, 2018)

Hah! Thanks for the screenshots. While I do miss their ‘spicy’ personalities, I’m not sure I’d want them in New Leaf... just doesn’t fit the vibe, I feel.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Mar 20, 2018)

Despite not playing much with the older personalities, I'd love to have a wider variety. Having meaner villagers would make the game so much more enjoyable with meaner villagers


----------



## John Wick (Mar 20, 2018)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hah! Thanks for the screenshots. While I do miss their ‘spicy’ personalities, I’m not sure I’d want them in New Leaf... just doesn’t fit the vibe, I feel.



The vibe is a watered down one though. 
It's like Stepford, or they've undergone a labotomy. 

It's sad. 

If they had the old WW dialogue and wit, I wouldn't be ignoring my NL villagers.


----------



## Marcy (Mar 28, 2018)

even the lazies can be rude, everyone was such a sass in the old GC ver
i kinda miss it, though im still mad at punchy for being rude the 1st day i met him
(he used to be my favorite till i met him in GC ver)


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 3, 2018)

I definitely agree with this. I've just started a new game in Wild World, simply for just how much more interesting the villagers are in the game. For example, having their own hobbies etc and feeling like you are actually building a friendship. New Leaf really lacks this.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 6, 2018)

I forget a lot about the GC version because I played it when I was like 5, but the wild world personalities I feel had a good balance of “kinda rude but will warm up eventually” that is definitely missing in New Leaf. I’d like them to go back to how they were in WW, or at least in City Folk


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 6, 2018)

I do and I don't. I think they're funny, but I have a hard time with abstract langauge. So I don't even understand what they're saying half of the time because it sounds so weird. But it is kind of funny having them call you stupid all of the time and such. Especially since they tend to get less mean the better you get to know them. In New Leaf I haven't really noticed any change in friendship, they're just friendly from the start and use the same dialoge it seems.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 6, 2018)

Rather than making them mean all the time, I'd like to see a friendship building system where they start off super cold and cranky (or whichever their personalities deem appropriate), and after enough time, you become better friends and see them warm up to you a bit. Perhaps something where it's easier to build up friendships with "normal" type villagers as an example, but you have to work extra hard to get those cranky types to trust you enough to call you their friend.


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

never played the old games, but looking at these examples are damn hilarious lmfao, its very interesting compared to new leaf
like in new leaf I got bored pretty easily from talking to them & it doesn't interest me anymore to read what they say cause they keep repeating the same thing.
but these older personalities are really fun to read & I feel like it makes you wanna read their entire dialogue instead of skipping it lmfao

they should have balanced between the two, not too nice & not too blunt


----------



## Frosteas (Apr 18, 2018)

Gosh YES I miss them so much. I feel like New Leaf doesn't have enough consequences for forgetting things or perks when you become close enough with a villager. I have no idea when I might get someone's picture because everyone is super friendly from the start, and there's less of a feel for progression. I also just think the dialogues were hilarious sometimes and I always wanted to read what they say, like betta mentioned. It's always kinda sad when they talk about the same things things over and over again because the dialogue used to be so much more rich! 

The personalities used to be much more obvious in the past as well, but now besides the different voice pitches and a few different dialogues about maybe sports or food I feel like everyone is pretty similar. I really miss the strength that used to be in the snooty and cranky personalities for sure, because like others have said it used to be SO rewarding to become friends with them. 

I think Wild World has a pretty good balance that continually kept my interest without being quite as harsh as the gamecube version. I still loved the GC game though and would love to have that back, but I just don't think it's realistic at this point with the direction the games have been going. I just hope at least that the future games will bring back more personality to the villagers and have less overlapping/similar dialogue, but I'm worried that they'll just add a bunch of new random features and not leave enough data for the villagers like what kinda happened in NL.


----------



## MidnightAura (Apr 21, 2018)

I miss them a lot. In NL they feel like a shadow of themselves. I like the game but I miss the characters, that’s partly why I play the old games still.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 26, 2018)

I haven't played the GC version, but TBH I'm sensitive and so I like being filled with a town of villagers who don't insult me. Although I can definitely see the comedic value of snarky villagers.


----------



## deuces (Apr 29, 2018)

when marshal, rooney and apollo yelled happy stinkin birthday i laughed for a straight five minutes because i didnt expect marshal to join in
that was the "rudest" part of new leaf to me and im laughing just thinking about it
i loved the building up friendship system because like a lot of people said i just slam B when they talk nowadays 
unless its a cranky villager, STILL cant get enough of them


----------

